# Casetas con área de descanso



## unioncarpenter (Oct 31, 2010)

Hola a todos, next month we aré driving from Phoenix to Guadalajara, we aré going to make afew pit stops, our question is, wich aré the casetas that have a parking space for a vehículo pulling a trailer? gracias de antemano.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Almost all of them. Truckers use them regularly. You won't have problems at the 'pit stops'. Just remember to stay in the right hand lanes, especially in cities, or in lateral lanes, where required. You'll have to follow 'heavy vehicle/cargo rules' with a trailer.


----------



## unioncarpenter (Oct 31, 2010)

Thanks, drove it four times, but never hauling anything. gracias de nuevo.


----------

